# New setup, Tooooo Stoked :D



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Alrighty, Well yea I went out today and bought myself a new setup.

Since i dont have too much money but needed "decent" quality I picked up Salomon Surface board, Salomon Solace boots, and Ride LX bindings with a total cost of $600. Not to mention my new trilogy ripzone jacket and Anon goggles. 

Im so anxious to get up to a mountain and board it up.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

nice let us know how it goes


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I have the Solaces, they're a nice boot for a good price. Real comfortable. Have fun out there bro.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

That sounds pretty sweet. I got new gear last year so I've got nothing new right now, but I'm so pumped to get up on the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

LUCKY!! That is the greatest feeling ever. Knowing you have new stuff an that the mt/slopes r waiting for u. 
Very nice.

Tell us how it goes.!


----------

